# Any experience with Fuji road bikes?



## carlflow

Hi guys,

I figured I'd post here cause I would probably get biased answers on the fuji board. 

So my story is basically I had a specialized allez to see if I would like the sport and loved it. But after only a few months I had to sell it because of some money problems. I plan to get back into cycling but this time get a higher speccd bike. 

I really loved the frame of the allez (I got an excellent fitting) so considering a lower end tarmac was on the top of my list. Then a friend recommended me fuji bikes and I ran into the Fuji gran fondo 3.0 and the Fuji altamira 3.0 which are about $2k and $2.5k respectively and he can also get me a discount

The specs on the fuji's have a more bang for your buck than the tarmac but I do realize the tarmac frames have been tested and praised which is why I am asking this board if the fuji bikes were comparable.

Assuming I get a perfect fitting which would be better in the long run? I like the altamira but even 2.5k is a little steep for my budget but theres always the fallback to the tarmac or the gran fondo. While the fondo is on the top of my list right now, Im not really digging the endurance frame which is why I preffered my allez/tarmac and is giving me second thoughts.

I also posted this question in inquiring about the reliability and reputation of the fuji brand and how comparable are their bikes compared to specialized?

I know I am everywhere in this post so forgive me but hope you guys could help with any questions I have!


----------



## SlyCross01

Unfortunately you won't find many Fuji lovers on this forum. That being said, I own three of them.

Ride-ride-ride the bikes in your price range and buy the one that feels the best to _you _- regardless of brand or components. You can upgrade components over time, but it's hard to change the base geometry and/or inherent handling characteristics.


----------



## flemfka5

What ^^ said >_<


----------



## saf-t

I've had mine for three years now, and no complaints.


----------



## xjbaylor

There is nothing wrong with Fuji bikes, or most bikes in the $2k+ price range. Ride everything you can get your hands on and decide for yourself. Eventually something will stand out to you, and when it does, buy it.


----------



## froze

Fuji is no the longer the Fuji of old, they were bought out by the same group, Advance Sports, that owns a bunch of other brands and is a distributor brand like Nishiki and others; in other words Advance Sports specs bikes to be made in China then slaps on a decal.

If your going to get a decal generic framed bike why the Fuji? Personally I don't like the pencil thick rear stays a lot of CF bikes have including the Fuji's your looking at. Also there's very little difference between the two other then the Altamira has over sized seat tubes, is that worth an extra $500? I don't think so. 

For $2500 dollar range you can get a Titanium framed bike equipped with Sram Red, a far better group set then Shimano 105, plus a far better wheelset; see: Road Bikes, Titanium Frame SRAM Red Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Inferno | Butted and multi-shaped titanium tubing with High modulus carbon fiber fork 

OR, if you don't like Sram stuff there's the same frame with Ultegra and better wheels; see: Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti

Or if Ti is not to your liking you can get this Dura Ace set up: Save up to 60% off New Shimano Dura Ace Carbon Fiber Road Bikes | Dura Ace 7900 | Motobecane Immortal Spirit

I happen to like Fuji's but I like them when they were Fuji. I have a 84 Fuji Club and it's not a bad bike. But that was back then, this is now. I personally think that since the Fuji's are generic Chinese made bikes that their overpriced considering you can get the Motobecane's with better group packages and better wheelsets for the same and in a couple of examples for even less money. This was all just options based on opinions, in the end it's your decision that you have to live with.


----------



## badge118

I have to say Froze is off. I do not own a Fuji and never have but their headquarters is a short drive from my house. IF you are buying one of their mid range to high end CF bikes they use in house designed CF, tube shapes lay ups etc. Just because these designs are executed in China really doesn't matter. Hell all but one Colnago (the C59) is made in Asia now.


----------



## wblas3271

froze said:


> Fuji is no the longer the Fuji of old, they were bought out by the same group, Advance Sports, that owns a bunch of other brands and is a distributor brand like Nishiki and others; in other words Advance Sports specs bikes to be made in China then slaps on a decal.
> 
> If your going to get a decal generic framed bike why the Fuji? Personally I don't like the pencil thick rear stays a lot of CF bikes have including the Fuji's your looking at. Also there's very little difference between the two other then the Altamira has over sized seat tubes, is that worth an extra $500? I don't think so.
> 
> For $2500 dollar range you can get a Titanium framed bike equipped with Sram Red, a far better group set then Shimano 105, plus a far better wheelset; see: Road Bikes, Titanium Frame SRAM Red Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Inferno | Butted and multi-shaped titanium tubing with High modulus carbon fiber fork
> 
> OR, if you don't like Sram stuff there's the same frame with Ultegra and better wheels; see: Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti
> 
> Or if Ti is not to your liking you can get this Dura Ace set up: Save up to 60% off New Shimano Dura Ace Carbon Fiber Road Bikes | Dura Ace 7900 | Motobecane Immortal Spirit
> 
> I happen to like Fuji's but I like them when they were Fuji. I have a 84 Fuji Club and it's not a bad bike. But that was back then, this is now. I personally think that since the Fuji's are generic Chinese made bikes that their overpriced considering you can get the Motobecane's with better group packages and better wheelsets for the same and in a couple of examples for even less money. This was all just options based on opinions, in the end it's your decision that you have to live with.


Just to make your point more convoluted, Fuji and motobecane are made in the exact same kinesis factory. In fact, if you look at the range of motobecane bikes, you will find that a majority of them are rebadged Fuji frames of various makes and years. 

So....What?


----------



## froze

badge118 said:


> I have to say Froze is off. I do not own a Fuji and never have but their headquarters is a short drive from my house. IF you are buying one of their mid range to high end CF bikes they use in house designed CF, tube shapes lay ups etc. Just because these designs are executed in China really doesn't matter. Hell all but one Colnago (the C59) is made in Asia now.


I'm always a bit off.

Read this: Fuji Advanced Sports - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have a problem paying $4,000 to $8,000 or maybe even more for any bike, not just a Colnago, and have it made in China. There are plenty of bikes out yet at that price range that are not built in China.

BUT, before anyone starts screaming, it's just my opinion be it right or wrong.


----------



## froze

wblas3271 said:


> Just to make your point more convoluted, Fuji and motobecane are made in the exact same kinesis factory. In fact, if you look at the range of motobecane bikes, you will find that a majority of them are rebadged Fuji frames of various makes and years.
> 
> So....What?


Your right, and that was my point, you can get a Motobecane for less then the Fuji made out of the same factory just rebadge, but with the MB you get better components.

So your absolutely correct.


----------



## badge118

It is not the same bike though and that is the issue. By a top end Altimira and cut it up. The tube shapes will be different as will the lay up, even geometry. Both bikes are indeed quality bikes don't get me wrong, I am not saying Fuji bikes are "better". That said their Altimira range and Aero range (I forget the name atm) have proprietary things in their construction. 

http://www.motobecane.com/rdcarbon/imt.html
http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/altamira-102

As you can see, very different bikes in construction. The Moto not only has clearly different shapes but is a complete monocoque while the Fuji is a modular frame with a monocoque front triangle, geometry is different etc. Heck the prices are even close (I am taking into account the Oval components though I hear their quality has gone up and is darn close to Ultegra in many respects) and the weights are compareable as well. They are NOT the same bike simply re-badged and if I HAD to chose one I would actually probably pick the Fuji because of it's better price point, good reviews on the bike and the fact I will have LBS support. I love my American designed, Asian frame built, Italian made component Campy 11 spd equipped Specialized Roubaix though so I do not have to chose 

As for you comment Froze I just kinda look at bikes like cars tbh. There was a time Japanese meant cheap and poorly made, now that is not the case. From an emotional standpoint I agree with you. My first bike as an adult was a truly Italian made Colnago Master X Light. From a logical point of view though the only thing the Taiwan made frame may give the Company now is a higher margin, not a difference in quality (when dealing with the better known companies.)


----------



## froze

I'm 59 years old, I remember when Japanese cars first came here, they were considered junk because they were small cars with small engines, and Americans didn't like small cars under powered cars; but their mechanical systems would last a lot longer then ours, but they sucked at interiors and especially vinyl technology. Their electronics were for the most part the best in the World, and today they demand premium dollars for Japanese made vintage gear because the stuff lasted and sounded good. The Chinese on the other hand can't make a car good enough to pass our crash requirements; their electronics suck...except for one odd area...tube electronics. Anything we buy at the store made in China will not last long, appliances, electronics etc. There is a huge gulf between the quality of stuff that use to be made in Japan and America and that same stuff now made in China. 

Taiwan is an oddity, while being Chinese they are a break away people that have embraced the Western idea of industry and thus for the most part the quality control is higher then China's, but still not up to the standards Japan had and still has. 

I purposely try to avoid stuff made in China...though that is impossible a lot of the time. The only reason we have stuff made in China is the cost of labor, and they can pollute without restrictions which is hurting and killing their people.


----------



## badge118

froze said:


> I'm 59 years old, I remember when Japanese cars first came here, they were considered junk because they were small cars with small engines, and Americans didn't like small cars under powered cars; but their mechanical systems would last a lot longer then ours, but they sucked at interiors and especially vinyl technology. Their electronics were for the most part the best in the World, and today they demand premium dollars for Japanese made vintage gear because the stuff lasted and sounded good. The Chinese on the other hand can't make a car good enough to pass our crash requirements; their electronics suck...except for one odd area...tube electronics. Anything we buy at the store made in China will not last long, appliances, electronics etc. There is a huge gulf between the quality of stuff that use to be made in Japan and America and that same stuff now made in China.
> 
> Taiwan is an oddity, while being Chinese they are a break away people that have embraced the Western idea of industry and thus for the most part the quality control is higher then China's, but still not up to the standards Japan had and still has.
> 
> I purposely try to avoid stuff made in China...though that is impossible a lot of the time. The only reason we have stuff made in China is the cost of labor, and they can pollute without restrictions which is hurting and killing their people.


I am 41 so I still remember some of those cars. They were only being accepted reluctantly due to fuel efficiency because of the gas issues.

Also yes but the bikes we are referring too here both come out of the Taiwan factories. Also I find it interesting how you just gloss over the error of claiming the bikes referred to were identical. Do a little research on Fuji bikes and there complete redesign of their bikes and how they approach them since 2008/2009. Then look at the reviews of even the Altamira 1.0 that beats your Motobecane on price point due to quality house brand components. While I will likely never buy one (I admit to a little brand snobbery my current Specialized is not a Colnago or Wilier because I got a deal on it I just could simply NOT refuse), I have to admit that it is a quality product. 

It's kinda like my wife's brand new Hyundai Sonata Limited. I will never buy a Hyundai myself but I have to admit it is a quality car with a host of great features and kicking warranty. They have upped their game as has Fuji at least as far as their "enthusiast" grade CF bikes and up are concerned. Heck the Police bikes recently ordered by my employer are just as solid and have equal fit and finish to the Treks we bought a couple years ago years ago.


----------



## Hooben

Pretty much every bicycle out there is made in Asia. My Giant TCR is an exceptional ride due to it's design and angles on the tubes. It's not great because of where it's made, or the brand. Simply put, a bicycle has different characteristics because of it's frame geometry.

I don't like the Specialized geometry because the Roubaix that I test rode felt soft and very plush, so I couldn't feel the road. To me a bike has to be super stiff or I wont bite. I also didn't like the Specialized Roubaix paint scheme, and general look of the bike. 

To me the Fuji brand is coming up with some really different color schemes and it looks really fast. I would buy a Fuji because it's different. Everyone I know rides a Trek, Cannondale, Giant. I don't know anyone with a Fuji and that's a plus where I come from. My LBS guy calls the common bikes "roaches" because they're seen everywhere.

So my vote is for Fuji Altamira 3.0, that thing looks fast, it's different. In cycling different is cool.


----------



## froze

badge118 said:


> Also I find it interesting how you just gloss over the error of claiming the bikes referred to were identical. Do a little research on Fuji bikes and there complete redesign of their bikes and how they approach them since 2008/2009. Then look at the reviews of even the Altamira 1.0 that beats your Motobecane on price point due to quality house brand components. While I will likely never buy one (I admit to a little brand snobbery my current Specialized is not a Colnago or Wilier because I got a deal on it I just could simply NOT refuse), I have to admit that it is a quality product.
> 
> It's kinda like my wife's brand new Hyundai Sonata Limited. I will never buy a Hyundai myself but I have to admit it is a quality car with a host of great features and kicking warranty. They have upped their game as has Fuji at least as far as their "enthusiast" grade CF bikes and up are concerned. Heck the Police bikes recently ordered by my employer are just as solid and have equal fit and finish to the Treks we bought a couple years ago years ago.


I didn't gloss over it at all, I stated they came out of the same factory. Their not identical in appearance but with CF that's not difficult to do with different molds available. 

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the Fuji is piss poor bike. It's actually rather a nice looking bike. I don't happen to like pencil thin stays because I've seen them break and Fuji uses that style, but supposedly it does make for a more comfortable ride. I also know by looking at the specs that the Moto has better components and wheels; just go to the Bikes Direct website and you can readily see that from 105 spec'd components on the Fuji to Ultegra spec'd components on the MB. Is the frame of the Fuji better or worse then the Motobecane? Neither have been out long enough for anything to show up to indicate one way or the other. But the Motobecane has high reviews too, just go on this web site we're posting on and look at the reviews.

If the OP likes the looks of the Fuji better then the Motobecane, or any other bike for that matter, and likes how it's equipped better, and it suits him better then that's the bike he should get. All I was attempting to do is show options. 

My opinion is that for the cost of the Fuji I would rather have a Motobecane TI bike. TI is much more durable to CF. But again, let me repeat myself, that's just my opinion...just an opinion.


----------



## gearloose

carlflow said:


> I also posted this question in inquiring about the reliability and reputation of the fuji brand...


13,600 miles on my Fuji Newest. This is, admittedly, an entry level bike with Sora components and generic brakes, but it has been very reliable. I kept the Fuji when I upgraded to a Cannondale Synapse carbon, and I still ride the Fuji regularly. Good value for the buck.


----------



## davidka

froze said:


> Your right, and that was my point, you can get a Motobecane for less then the Fuji made out of the same factory just rebadge, but with the MB you get better components.
> 
> So your absolutely correct.


While there are vendors in asia that make bikes for most all the major brands they are just manufacturers/build hoses for the most part. A Motobecane and a Fuji made in the same factory could not be more different. It is the design and engineering content that makes a product, not the place of manufacture. All the manufacturer has to do is build it correctly (not that this is easy either). 

Since the frame/fork is what determines the ride quality and performance of the bikes, this is the part that's most important and as you'd find test riding, the biggest difference between Motobecane, Fuji, and any other bike you'd compare them to. I'd prefer to ride a 105 equipped bike with an excellent frame than a Dura-Ace bike with a mediocre frame.


----------



## friendgman

I test road the Altamira the other day and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Maniton

*2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0*

I have the Fuji Altamira 3.0. Bought 12/31/11. There is a 'review' of sorts I started in the Fuji forum on it. I need to update it, but I'll chime in. My caveat is that the Altamira is my first road bike. So, that being said...

The Pro's

MSRP at $2,500 and I bought it at $2k. I'm told that's a proper mark down for this bike. I'm told Fuji marks them up so the retailers can mark'em down.
Component Mix. 105 Grupo. 6 months in I'm very pleased with the dependability of the set. The Oval components seem like they're holding up well. I really like the Selle Italia saddle.
Appearance. It looks awesome. I love the red, white & black. The matching components are sweet. They went to a lot of effort to make this a good looking bike.
Stiffness. When the road is smooth, it's like riding on rails. You feel like you can accelerate forever.

The Con's

Tires. I've heard others say they like the Hutchison Nitros, but I just replaced them with Specialized Armadillos. I now weigh 255, down from 275 6 months ago, but I was having pinch flats about once a month. To be 'fair', I found a gouge in the sidewall, but I think that was pretty recent.
Paint Job. It's a flat back, which is cool. However, they went with the 'natural carbon' effect which makes it look like someone painted it and then ran junk all over it. Leafing I believe is the name of it. Personally, I like a nice shiny paint job with clear coat.
White bar tape. It looks great clean, but I sweat profusely and ride about 75% of the time without gloves. They're starting to look a bit dingy now.
Stiffness. Did I list this as a Pro? Biking down rough, country asphalt roads makes you wish you had a double thick chamois. I can feel the vibration just thinking about it.
My personal pet peeve - they went cheap on the cassette. It's a Tiagra not 105. Thumbs down. 

I think the weight is about right at this price. 
I've continued to shop and find that most bikes in this price range have similar group sets, though they may trade up or down for certain components (like the cassette).

All in All, I'm happy with it and would definitely buy it again.

* I added a picture of the seat stays. They aren't quite pencil thin, but maybe 2 pencils. 
** These pics are after my brick workout today.


----------



## froze

davidka;3963173 I'd prefer to ride a 105 equipped bike with an excellent frame than a Dura-Ace bike with a mediocre frame.[/QUOTE said:


> Again, I agree with you. Problem is we don't know if one frame is better then the other. They both get high reviews. Your assuming since one has Dura Ace and the other 105 for the same money that the one with Dura Ace must not have has good of a frame, problem with that thought is that we're talking about China, and that can be all screwed up.


----------



## froze

Maniton said:


> I have the Fuji Altamira 3.0. Bought 12/31/11. There is a 'review' of sorts I started in the Fuji forum on it. I need to update it, but I'll chime in. My caveat is that the Altamira is my first road bike. So, that being said...
> 
> The Pro's
> 
> MSRP at $2,500 and I bought it at $2k. I'm told that's a proper mark down for this bike. I'm told Fuji marks them up so the retailers can mark'em down.
> Component Mix. 105 Grupo. 6 months in I'm very pleased with the dependability of the set. The Oval components seem like they're holding up well. I really like the Selle Italia saddle.
> Appearance. It looks awesome. I love the red, white & black. The matching components are sweet. They went to a lot of effort to make this a good looking bike.
> Stiffness. When the road is smooth, it's like riding on rails. You feel like you can accelerate forever.
> 
> The Con's
> 
> Tires. I've heard others say they like the Hutchison Nitros, but I just replaced them with Specialized Armadillos. I now weigh 255, down from 275 6 months ago, but I was having pinch flats about once a month. To be 'fair', I found a gouge in the sidewall, but I think that was pretty recent.
> Paint Job. It's a flat back, which is cool. However, they went with the 'natural carbon' effect which makes it look like someone painted it and then ran junk all over it. Leafing I believe is the name of it. Personally, I like a nice shiny paint job with clear coat.
> White bar tape. It looks great clean, but I sweat profusely and ride about 75% of the time without gloves. They're starting to look a bit dingy now.
> Stiffness. Did I list this as a Pro? Biking down rough, country asphalt roads makes you wish you had a double thick chamois. I can feel the vibration just thinking about it.
> My personal pet peeve - they went cheap on the cassette. It's a Tiagra not 105. Thumbs down.
> 
> I think the weight is about right at this price.
> I've continued to shop and find that most bikes in this price range have similar group sets, though they may trade up or down for certain components (like the cassette).
> 
> All in All, I'm happy with it and would definitely buy it again.
> 
> * I added a picture of the seat stays. They aren't quite pencil thin, but maybe 2 pencils.
> ** These pics are after my brick workout today.


Great pics, great looking bike, and great job of losing weight, keep it up...or is it down?

Anyway, the stays are indeed thin.


----------



## davidka

Maniton said:


> I[*]Tires. I've heard others say they like the Hutchison Nitros, but I just replaced them with Specialized Armadillos. I now weigh 255, down from 275 6 months ago, but I was having pinch flats about once a month. To be 'fair', I found a gouge in the sidewall, but I think that was pretty recent.
> .


At your size/weight, get 25c tires, 28c if you can fit them on the bike. You will lose no speed (might gain some) and will enjoy a better ride, better flat resistance, and longer wear.


----------



## badge118

Hell I weigh 160 at 5'10" and going to 25's gave me improvements in performance. I also went from 23 tubeless on HED ardennes to 25 tubular on Reynolds assaults though so how much is tire width vs type and wheel, who knows.


----------



## gviaud73

I did my first MS150 this year on a Buenos Aires Lemond which I borrowed from my girl friend. She got into biking and after my post-MS150 euphoria I got the road-bike fever and started shopping for my own bike. I was set on getting a MASI just like my girl's. Hers is an Evoluzione with Shram but I didn't have the 2200 bucks. The MASI 105 was my next bet. The store didn't have the MASI in stock and would not return my phhone calls so I went to Performance and got the FUJI SST 3.0 for 1700. The MASI 105 was only 1600 and in retrospect I should've been more patient. I was extatic with my FUJI and loved it until I started noticing the paint was chipping off. The bottom part of the frame had a big ding in it. At first I thought it was the CF cracking, which made no sense b/c I haven't been in an accident. I am extra careful with my bike and don't understand why the paint is chipping off. I use a bike rack and I know that's what caused the chipping right where the braces hold the bike but I also mount my girl's MASI on it and it doesn't have the same problem. As a matter of fact she's been in a couple of crashes and her paint is in better condition. I believe FUJI in an attempt to get that beautiful matt finish ended up with a design flaw, not having a protective coat over the paint is causing it to chip. I have a good bike rack and a 1700 bike should be able to withstand being carried on a bike rack. Performance is telling me to pick up my chipped bike and that there's nothing wrong with it. I'm really disappointed with my FUJI. Another thing is that the brake cable has too much slack and it rattles on the inside of the tube. The rattling is annoying and cheapens the bike in my opinion. Overall the FUJI SST although a good racing bike, I believe has a lot of design problems that need to be addressed. As soon as I get my bike back I'm putting it on Craig's list and going for a MASI or Specialized.


----------



## Quico12

*Fuji is making top notch bikes*

I spent quite a bit of time testing bikes and reading reviews before I decided for the Gran Fondo 2.0, carbon fiber w/ Ultegra.
The price is unbeatable and the performance I am getting so far is remarkable. I am planning to do the MS 150 this year and will do 14 long rides in preparation for it. So far I rode already a few and I am very pleased with the bike. I am planning to get a new wheelset. I am looking at Williams, small factory of hand made wheels. are awesome and have great prices, too. I don't like the mainstream brands ( Specialized, ,Treck, Zipp, etc). most frames are done in China anyway. What matters the most are the components and a good pair of wheels. 



carlflow said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I figured I'd post here cause I would probably get biased answers on the fuji board.
> 
> So my story is basically I had a specialized allez to see if I would like the sport and loved it. But after only a few months I had to sell it because of some money problems. I plan to get back into cycling but this time get a higher speccd bike.
> 
> I really loved the frame of the allez (I got an excellent fitting) so considering a lower end tarmac was on the top of my list. Then a friend recommended me fuji bikes and I ran into the Fuji gran fondo 3.0 and the Fuji altamira 3.0 which are about $2k and $2.5k respectively and he can also get me a discount
> 
> The specs on the fuji's have a more bang for your buck than the tarmac but I do realize the tarmac frames have been tested and praised which is why I am asking this board if the fuji bikes were comparable.
> 
> Assuming I get a perfect fitting which would be better in the long run? I like the altamira but even 2.5k is a little steep for my budget but theres always the fallback to the tarmac or the gran fondo. While the fondo is on the top of my list right now, Im not really digging the endurance frame which is why I preffered my allez/tarmac and is giving me second thoughts.
> 
> I also posted this question in inquiring about the reliability and reputation of the fuji brand and how comparable are their bikes compared to specialized?
> 
> I know I am everywhere in this post so forgive me but hope you guys could help with any questions I have!


----------



## Yaxa

Since I work in a company that makes Fuji bikes I thought I'll chip in  Fuji makes very good bikes and generally most of the well-know brands make bikes on a similar level. What should be important to you is proper fit and feel for the bike. Try the bikes you like and choose one that feels best to ride. Also, people don't mention that often but I think choosing a bike that you will enjoy looking at is very important too, if I bought a bike that doesn't look nice I would definitelly not enjoy it much (the reason why I've never looked at Giants ).


----------



## Tachycardic

The specs between the Gran Fondo 2.1 and Altamira 2.3 are identical, but the geometries are different as one is an endurance bike and the other is a proper race bike. The Altamira is about a pound lighter and a bit more expensive, but the more important thing is to find out which fits you better, and which one feels better. Fuji makes very nice bikes, but you have to test ride them to determine whether they are worth your hard-earned cash.


----------



## Italianrider76

That Motobecane Immortal frame is exactly the same frame that was offered offered 10 years ago.


----------



## daness40

I have ridden a Giant, Scott, Felt, and I now ride a Altamira 1.0. I don't hesitate in saying the Fuji is my favorite bike of those listed about. It's snappier with accelerations on climbs. It dives into corners quickly and confidently. It does rattle your teeth a tad over rough roads, but i prefer to feeling of the road. The geometry suits me well. It gives a more compact feeling with the sloping top-tube. I also like the idea, as mentioned by another replier, that not many people have Fujis in my area....just me and one other ride Altamiras. Cannondales rule the land in my parts.


----------



## Mr645

My 2012 Fuji Altamira (Purchased in July 2013) has been a solid bike. I am at about 3000 miles, including several 100+ mile rides and my Altamira has been trouble free.


----------



## Quico12

Thanks for the input.
I am also very happy with my Gran Fondo. However, looking at getting more aeroin the near future, and considering to switch eithr to Altamira or SST.
i tupically do Group rides on Saturday, which are about 40-60 miles. Once a year, I am planning to do a 180 miles (two days). 
Not sure which one would be the best fit long term.


----------



## badge118

Quico12 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I am also very happy with my Gran Fondo. However, looking at getting more aeroin the near future, and considering to switch eithr to Altamira or SST.
> i tupically do Group rides on Saturday, which are about 40-60 miles. Once a year, I am planning to do a 180 miles (two days).
> Not sure which one would be the best fit long term.


Fuji makes solid bikes...I just think that to hit the price points they do they end up with a little less refinement. The Altimira I think is a good example. The rear end has some decent compliance for a race bike but the front end lacks it. I like my bikes to feel unified front to rear. The little things like this is why someone will pry the Wilier Cento 1, which I got on a end of model sale, from my cold dead hands lol.

The SST...it certainly looks the part but is less aero and less comfortable than the Aero offerings from other companies. They are basically bikes that are good, make no mistake, but that to hit a certain price point make some compromises.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Well I own two Fujis ,a 2010 SL1 and the 2013 Altamira SL.The 2010 now has the 13s full sram red groupset and the 13 now has Ultegra DI2, both bike are race performance bikes with absolutely nothing you describe,especially by your own admission you've never even owned one.Oh and my third bike,, 2014 Wilier Cento Uno SR with full Dura Ace DI2 9070 so I think I can make an informed opinion and not speculation on both brands.


----------



## Quico12

Thanks!
so, what is your recommendation?


----------



## badge118

Samfujiabq said:


> Well I own two Fujis ,a 2010 SL1 and the 2013 Altamira SL.The 2010 now has the 13s full sram red groupset and the 13 now has Ultegra DI2, both bike are race performance bikes with absolutely nothing you describe,especially by your own admission you've never even owned one.Oh and my third bike,, 2014 Wilier Cento Uno SR with full Dura Ace DI2 9070 so I think I can make an informed opinion and not speculation on both brands.


Actually I owned an Altimira 3.0 (2011)...I said I am sticking to the Wilier I got last yeasr, NOT that I had no experience, that is your assumption. Admittedly I have more experience with Fuji's MTBs since they are my main supplier (I procured 10 of those over the last 3 years for my work place) but sorry I have experience with this specific bike. I also tried the SST (was allowed to take 1 for a month due to my connections) and so I think I can give a fairly decent review of that as well. 

I had a similar experience with a first gen Trek madone as well. The both handled great...the butt end took off hard edged bumps well enough for a race bike that one was surprised BUT the front end of both definitely felt more firm and more typically "race bike" on the same hard edged bumps. 

The Madone was more noticeable....that had the legit "check your back tire for air" feeling but when you hit those hard edged bumps there was definitely a non-uniform feel front to back with the Altimira as well, it simply was not as noticeable as the first Gen Madone

So we can both make informed decisions... Now I am VERY anal retentive when it comes to bikes feeling uniform front to back, not just in terms of handling but compliance. Because of this I purposefully flog bikes over crappy PA roads to see what is up. 

As I said the bike handles great, there was never the feeling that the rear was not tracking with the front but at least with the 2011 model there is definitely a difference on the hard edged compliance front and that is a pet peeve of mine.

For the price points Fuji is AWESOME.... I am not trying to say they suck...I just like putting everything on the table...

just like I would put on the table that my Wilier is a kinda a pain when it comes to the rear derailure cable run (though not the original COMPLETE PITA rear derailure cable issue). Also the bottom bracket can be annoying. I run Campy and my Wilier Rep said they would not be responsible if you ran any Campy Crank other than Ultra-Torque because of how they designed the bottom bracket...even though making measurements between that and say Athena seem to match up. I tend to use the crank as my cost saving spot and was a little annoyed when I have to go for the Chorus Crank. It also is considered on the "heavy side" for a full on race bike. The new ones are a little easier in the cable and BB areas as well as the weight regard as well.


----------



## Samfujiabq

badge118 said:


> Actually I owned an Altimira 3.0 (2011)...I said I am sticking to the Wilier I got last yeasr, NOT that I had no experience, that is your assumption. Admittedly I have more experience with Fuji's MTBs since they are my main supplier (I procured 10 of those over the last 3 years for my work place) but sorry I have experience with this specific bike. I also tried the SST (was allowed to take 1 for a month due to my connections) and so I think I can give a fairly decent review of that as well.
> 
> I had a similar experience with a first gen Trek madone as well. The both handled great...the butt end took off hard edged bumps well enough for a race bike that one was surprised BUT the front end of both definitely felt more firm on the same hard edged bumps. The Madone was more noticeable....that had the legit "check your back tire for air" feeling but when you hit those hard edged bumps there was definitely a non-uniform feel front to back with the Altimira as well, it simply was not as noticeable as the first Gen Madone
> 
> So we can both make informed decisions... Now I am VERY anal retentive when it comes to bikes feeling uniform front to back, not just in terms of handling but compliance. Because of this I purposefully flog bikes over crappy PA roads to see what is up.
> 
> As I said the bike handles great but at least with the 2011 model there is definitely a difference for.


So,,, Officer in post# 1 you said quote"I don't own a fuji and NEVER have"was a lie or,,,help here understand,do really even own a Wilier or do you live near the place that sells them.To the Op the Fuji is an outstanding performance bike and you won't go wrong buying most of their upper end models,,not sure about the entry level ones as 
I can Honestly say I've never owned one of those.My 2010 is like a 
Porsche and the 13 is better!


----------



## Samfujiabq

Samfujiabq said:


> So,,, Officer in post# 1 you said quote"I don't own a fuji and NEVER have"was a lie or,,,help here understand,do really even own a Wilier or do you live near the place that sells them.To the Op the Fuji is an outstanding performance bike and you won't go wrong buying most of their upper end models,,not sure about the entry level ones as
> I can Honestly say I've never owned one of those.My 2010 is like a
> Porsche and the 13 is better!


Oh and that was your post # 9


----------



## badge118

Samfujiabq said:


> So,,, Officer in post# 1 you said quote"I don't own a fuji and NEVER have"was a lie or,,,help here understand,do really even own a Wilier or do you live near the place that sells them.To the Op the Fuji is an outstanding performance bike and you won't go wrong buying most of their upper end models,,not sure about the entry level ones as
> I can Honestly say I've never owned one of those.My 2010 is like a
> Porsche and the 13 is better!


Well you can go to the PO velo post and the Wilier thread and see pics of mine...also if you read my posts in this thread I defend Fuji. As for saying I never owned one... I did own an Altimira in the time frame between my Specialized Roubaix and my Wilier....I would likely still have the Fuji because it's price was ridiculously hard to beat but I got an INSANE deal on the Wilier frame.

Edit....if you note the post you reference is 6/2012....this is a necro thread. I tend to replace bikes regularly since 2005. I got rid of my Colnago then (a HUGE mistake) and have been chasing that ride with a smaller budget ever since. So no...I did not lie...a lot just happens in 2 years sometimes...thanks for the ad hominem attack though...I'll add you to my troll list.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Only if your afraid officer I'm a retired cop of 24 years and not afraid of being questioned by attorneys,judges,fellow cops etc, so if you want to call me a troll be my guest but this is one cop that doesn't tell fibs.


----------



## badge118

Samfujiabq said:


> Only if your afraid officer I'm a retired cop of 24 years and not afraid of being questioned by attorneys,judges,fellow cops etc, so if you want to call me a troll be my guest but this is one cop that doesn't tell fibs.


Well then as a retired cop you should know about attention to detail...before you accuse someone of lying in this context you should take notice of a post date. 

I am not fibbing just giving my personal impression of a 2011 Altimira 3.0. As I said solid bike great handling race bike at an awesome price point....also comfortable for a race bike...I just noticed a difference between front and rear end compliance over hard edged impacts. Such things are highly personal and subjective AND such an observation is hardly damning especially in light of the fact I defended Fuji in this thread....how is this a matter of fibbing? Someone may not notice it the way I did. I have some back issues and for a time had elbow issues that required Cortisone shots. I am thus sensitive (maybe overly so) to such issues. Others I know notice it with some bikes but shrug as they see it as something more and more common as bike manufactures try to balance comfort with handling performance.

I fail to see the reason for the conflict you seem to want to generate here. If someone asks "name me THE bang for the buck bike manufacturer" I say Fuji...period. Damn good bikes but ALL bikes have quirks (for lack of a better term.)


----------



## Samfujiabq

Well my friend "highly personal and subjective" is hitting the nail on the head.Mine have not displayed this,,either one of them that's why they(all three of them) will stay with me till I kick the bucket,each has their own personality and handling so to speak,,and I apologize for the fibbing thing but it was a 2012 post and you said you owned an 11 so that's why I said that, because of the year discrepancy.


----------



## badge118

Samfujiabq said:


> Well my friend "highly personal and subjective" is hitting the nail on the head.Mine have not displayed this,,either one of them that's why they(all three of them) will stay with me till I kick the bucket,each has their own personality and handling so to speak,,and I apologize for the fibbing thing but it was a 2012 post and you said you owned an 11 so that's why I said that, because of the year discrepancy.


No worries I just have a bunch of friends in the industry so I tend to have easier access to leftovers that I can get a great price on. I wouldn't even have the Wilier if I did not have an LBS that got me a 2010 frame that was still in a warehouse in December of 2012 for half off. After I got rid of the Colnago MxL and the Merlin Proteus (both of which were not cheap) my wife has been shall we say "suspicious" of bicycle purchases and the days of having multiple road bikes are right out lol.


----------



## Samfujiabq

badge118 said:


> No worries I just have a bunch of friends in the industry so I tend to have easier access to leftovers that I can get a great price on. I wouldn't even have the Wilier if I did not have an LBS that got me a 2010 frame that was still in a warehouse in December of 2012 for half off. After I got rid of the Colnago MxL and the Merlin Proteus (both of which were not cheap) my wife has been shall we say "suspicious" of bicycle purchases and the days of having multiple road bikes are right out lol.


You ,understand cuz when I kick off my wife will be selling my bikes for what I TOLD her I paid for them,,,yikes!someones gonna be making a sweet deal when I'm dead,,lol


----------

